# Oniony Bread



## norgeskog (Jan 31, 2005)

I used to make rolls with this for sandwiches or burgers.

ONIONY BREAD

1 cup scalded milk
3 Tbs sugar
1-1/2 Tbs butter
3/4 cup warm water
1 pkg active dry yeast
1 env dry onion soup (Lipton is best)
4 cups flour

In a medium bowl mix milk, sugar and butter, cool to luke warm.  Add yeast to water and stir until disolved.  Add yeast mixture to the milk mixture, then add the dry soup and flour, stir to blend about 2 minutes.  Cover and let rise  in warm place free from draft until doubled (about 45 mintues).  Preheat oven to 375.  Stir down batter and beat vigorously about 1/2 minute,, turn into 1-1/2 qrt casserole, bake uncovered 1  hr.


----------



## middie (Jan 31, 2005)

oooh yummy... thinking it would be great for burgers


----------

